
Help us test BookWithMatrix: find a trip that doesn't work and you'll get $5 - arciini
https://bookwithmatrix.com/index
======
arciini
Hey everyone, this is the creator here! We've created this tool to book
flights found on ITA Matrix
([https://matrix.itasoftware.com](https://matrix.itasoftware.com)), a powerful
flight search tool. We loved the tool, but it doesn't let you book, so we
tried to make that part easier.

We've already tested it a bunch, but would love the HN community's feedback.
If you find an itinerary that, when pasted into BookWithMatrix, gives an
"Invalid itinerary" error message, we'll buy you a drink or send you $5!

